# Your FIRST Ever Username?



## Chaotix (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel the need to make this thread out of sheer adoration for the late 80's/90's/00's people who used numbers in their names.

My very first username was therealjlc8 

So that was mine and what was your first ever username?

It could be this website or any other website btw.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 29, 2015)

jachna

it's the only one I like


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

MayorDragon

if anyone here actually remembers it, you are worthy.

On this site that is, I can't remember all other I've been on


----------



## Azza (Sep 29, 2015)

If we're talking about this website... Azza
If we're talking about any website... azzie123


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaaafy92 over on The Sims 2 UK / EAUK. I also went by Ember for many years, with 92 added on the end where that was taken.

As for TBT this is my original username!


----------



## Arstotzkan (Sep 29, 2015)

I was Superdog2000 on Webkinz.

(I sucked at naming things back then)


----------



## Mariah (Sep 29, 2015)

Mariahmk
My first email was BailyBeach which was supposed to be Bailey Beach.


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 29, 2015)

My first ever username was my email address that I made when I was 9 years old, and it was "maple101". I don't even know what it means or why I chose that.


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 29, 2015)

My first ever account was on YouTube, and it was called "[name]giancarloparimango7". Ew, I don't even know what I based it on.
I never ever changed my name on TBT, but I would. 
People always mistaken me for a girl by "----Crossing"


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 29, 2015)

I made my first username when I was 9 years old and me being as creative as I was came up with the username consisting of my name with a 1 after it.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

Claire121121


----------



## Rasha (Sep 29, 2015)

I really can't remember the first one but the second one was "WhiteDarkness_Gurl" or something like that. ah the shame


----------



## jiny (Sep 29, 2015)

Other websites: windywind24

This website: KawaiiX3
The other website was Fantage lol
I'm ashamed of both


----------



## riummi (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't remember o.e other ones but on here: Sa-chan


----------



## Megan. (Sep 29, 2015)

xXxCuteTingxXx
I think I made that username when I was 10.


----------



## Kerrilea (Sep 29, 2015)

When I was too young to want to put my own name, I would use 'Tatriana'.
Now I typically use 'Kerrilea' for most things.
However I've also used 'Rogue X' for Gaia back in the day!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 29, 2015)

Yikes, I have crappy memory so I honestly don't remember, but my first username on TBT is Hatori and will most likely stay that way


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 29, 2015)

I used "Blazergun" for the longest time. My online MMO buddies way back when called me Bwazey as a cute nickname. So now it's Bwazey.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't share that, since I use it as a password on multiple accounts now, but after that I just used Dilute, or if it wasn't available, I used variations of it(Diluted, Diluter for example).


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine was Eevee because Eevee was (and still is!) my favourite Pokemon. x3


----------



## derezzed (Sep 29, 2015)

My first username was kyogreblue3, which I made up when I first joined Serebiiforums about 4 years ago (which was during its prime, I'd say  ). 

That username is basically a pretty random mish-mash of words (and a number) that held some amount of significance to me in the past, lol.
Ironically, Kyogre is no longer my favorite Pokemon, I now hate the color blue, and 3 has been replaced with 8 as my favorite number.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucky_Black_Cat sigh

not that mogyay is much better but at least mog is an irl nickname (if the minimum characters is 3 i might change it to mog one day)


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 29, 2015)

aquasister2 for email/MSN/Neopets

when I was 6 my best friend and I were apparently making a band called the Aquasisters, and I was going to be the second sister so I'm #2 LOL


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2015)

My first ever username was for runescape which was either monoman3 or monnoman3. Then my first tbt username was ACdude, because I shared my account with my cousin when we creates it for a brief amount of time, she wanted the words "AC" in the user and I wanted "dude" in it, so we just merged them together #original


----------



## hydrophonic (Sep 29, 2015)

------------------


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 29, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> I feel the need to make this thread out of sheer adoration for the late 80's/90's/00's people who used numbers in their names.



*looks at my username*

This is actually the only username I've had. I've had it since 2013, when I first started playing video games online.


----------



## Flop (Sep 29, 2015)

Flopolopagous.  Ya know, that one name no one could spell


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Every single username ever of mine is somewhere alone the lines of 'L CocoaBean'


----------



## aetherene (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh lordy. I don't really remember. I remember making an account on this one fanfiction website called Anime Spiral but it never went through so I had my friend make an account on the site and used her account. I just remember it having the initials ILR or something like that. Was really hideous. Then I switched to something else like...Argento Breesa or Platino...something.

Then on Gaia Online, I used Silver_Maiden_Chris for a time because I was obsessed with Suikoden 3. I eventually changed that one to Maiden of Night, which sounds so cool.

I eventually switched to delusionalzero17 because I think I was trying to be like my sister. So when I grew up a bit and started thinking for myself, I changed to delusionment. And now I have aetherene which is my main username to use. I still use delusionment in some cases.


----------



## nfsfan18 (Sep 29, 2015)

nfsfan18... same thing I use now.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 29, 2015)

vanessa902 on Webkinz.  Followed shortly by VanessaMay18 on Buildabearville.  Guess who still uses it 8 years later.  ^-^


----------



## Pearls (Sep 29, 2015)

my first username was yoko999 on club penguin when i was 8. i don't even know why.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 29, 2015)

princessruby14


----------



## Esphas (Sep 29, 2015)

bulbasaur125 on club penguin lmao


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been Dannichu on several websites, for the last 17ish years. Dani(elle) + (Pika)chu.


----------



## cinny (Sep 29, 2015)

omg mine was like smileedorkk or angel2love lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 29, 2015)

drakeandjosh2001 in ACC
mydragon14 in Club Penguin
ikr? they kinda suck


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 29, 2015)

"The young old man" on a forum I joined years ago.


----------



## YearsLate (Sep 29, 2015)

Slayer801, was the username I used for my first MMO. The name was derived from my favorite class name for the GBA RPG Golden Sun.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 29, 2015)

My first ever username was for Club Penguin Fredfan4ever and we DON'T TALK ABOUT IT.


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

i think mine was joahudsonnne for fantage or something


----------



## Llust (Sep 29, 2015)

ive had a lot of usernames in the past so i cant really remember which one was my first user ever, but it's either jyoti4ever (ripped off of a youtube channel, i dont even know when it means ><) or music_luva


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 29, 2015)

ninjamas101 (which is my xbl and psn username. it's so bad, it's supposed to me mixed with ninja and master )

ApolloJusticeAC was my first username on TBT.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't remember tbh. I think it was Misty or something like that.


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine was Tournament. I don't remember what it was for though.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 29, 2015)

My first account ever was on gamefaqs. It's annex3636. It's kind of an odd name, but I always name myself Annie when I'm a girl in a game, and annex when I'm a boy. I added 36 because I decided a long time ago that 36 was my lucky number. So far, it hasn't been all that lucky. It's just a number.lol.


----------



## FallenStars (Sep 29, 2015)

On the bell tree? I always had this one, for everything? I always change usually.


----------



## Zandy (Sep 29, 2015)

The earlier username of mine that I can remember is "Starborn" back in 2007 and it was based off the game, Paper Mario xD.


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 29, 2015)

ibella

Now I use the slightly similar ibelleS


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 29, 2015)

mine was flower power. didn't know it was a hippie thing at the time, i heard the term in digimon.
i also used misdreavus early in my online career.

on this website i've only had this one username.


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2015)

skye0000 on webkinz lmao


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

Mango said:


> skye0000 on webkinz lmao



hey ure back


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 29, 2015)

arcade3000 on webkinz

like wut even


----------



## Beardo (Sep 29, 2015)

Sonamy with some numbers I can't remember for YouTube


----------



## biibii (Sep 29, 2015)

misscutevampiregirl


on club penguin #hitmeup


----------



## mintellect (Sep 29, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> vanessa902 on Webkinz.  Followed shortly by VanessaMay18 on Buildabearville.  Guess who still uses it 8 years later.  ^-^



They make you choose a fake first and last name, and then they give you a random number, right? It's nice you still use that although at that time you didn't have complete control of what your username was. I think it's because they though younger kids use (or used to to use, since it closed down) the site, but I remember seeing older kids use it too.

My first ever username I think was 'ella(a million numbers)' on PetPetPark. Ugh. Where did even get that from?

I got a Bearville account and because of what I said above, my choices were limited. So I settled with ErikaGlitter13, because I thought Erika was a pretty name and, glitter is... cool. And as I said the number is chosen at random.
I later made another account as RosalieCrystal(forgot the number). RosalieCrystal was the closest choice to RosebudCrossing, my username on many websites at the time. Rosebud was a nickname I had when I was younger, and I saw a lot of AC tumbles ending with 'crossing' so I decided RosebudCrossing was cute. I still think so a little, I mean, at least it doesn't have any numbers. In fact if I ever decide to get an AC tumblr I might make that the url.
I then made another PetPetPark account two years after 'Ella463783833882288282' was banned,and I named myself 'CutieKitty645,' which was also my Game Center name. *Cringe* Other names I was considering we're things like "KittyRainbows" "Happy unicorns" etc. Fourth grade self, there IS such a thing as too cute. So cute it's not cute. It's cringeworthy.
After PerPetPark closed down, "PeachMarshmallows90" became my username on a lot of sites, because at that time, I loved Princess Peach and Marshal. And I shipped my mayor (who often cosplayed as Peach) with Marahal so hard. xD no clue where 90 came from though.
 In fact, I was SO CLOSE to naming myself PeachMarshmallows90 on this site. But I settled with Magic Marshmallow and I like it SOO much better.
In the future, I'm considering temporarily changing my username on this site. I have an idea in mind but I won't share yet. And who knows when I'll be able to save up enough Bells.
My Gamecenter name now is Sapphire Surfer. I think it sounds cool (again, no numbers at least), my birthstone is Sapphire, my second favorite color is blue, and I love the water. It might've also had to do with the fact that when I watched some Barbie movie in like third grade, I got really interested in surfing. I'd always wanted to try the sport.


----------



## peniny (Sep 29, 2015)

my first username was starrynight29 or something. i was obsessed with stars & astrology then and i still am 10 years later haha!

i used adelphawinter on a lot of things as well, not quite sure how i came up with that though.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 30, 2015)

It has always been lars708


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 30, 2015)

woozi said:


> misscutevampiregirl
> 
> 
> on club penguin #hitmeup



My first username was from club penguin too! I was 'Pengunotia1' and I genuinely have no idea what I was thinking at the time


----------



## sock (Sep 30, 2015)

I think it was brightblueberry333 on Club Penguin, but obviously it changed my name to P0893034848 or something like that xD


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 30, 2015)

I think it was frzdragon2 on AOL circa 2005.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 30, 2015)

If you mean e-mail wise, sadly I can't share that since its my full name. If you mean like a username on a website, I remember when I first joined neopets, my username was rogue365 (had a obsession with Sonic Adventure 2 haha).


----------



## Juudai (Sep 30, 2015)

kawaii_princess said:


> If you mean e-mail wise, sadly I can't share that since its my full name. If you mean like a username on a website, I remember when I first joined neopets, my username was rogue365 (had a obsession with Sonic Adventure 2 haha).


Oh boy, Neopets.
That's probably the first username I can remember, too.
puffyamiyumi156
...
I was in a Sonic guild and ye, those were the times.
That was like twelve years ago. (SA2 was a blast btw).


----------



## milkday (Sep 30, 2015)

Electromaster >~<

It was on Moshi Monsters and I was 9


----------



## Trundle (Sep 30, 2015)

I was MrMr on TBT originally. My first RuneScape username was  and I kinda just flip flopped around until I got E765. I use Trundle, Trundler, and E765 usually now.


----------



## milkyi (Sep 30, 2015)

TBT: SleepyMissBoxxy (You don't know how much I hate this name.)

First EVER website (It was Animal Jam lmao): xXAutoTheKittyXx


----------



## cornimer (Sep 30, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> They make you choose a fake first and last name, and then they give you a random number, right? It's nice you still use that although at that time you didn't have complete control of what your username was. I think it's because they though younger kids use (or used to to use, since it closed down) the site, but I remember seeing older kids use it too.



Yep, that's how it works.  I honestly don't remember how I came up with that name since I was so young, but I like it so I've just stuck with it.  And even though you didn't have complete control over your username, there were a lot of options.  I always liked the BAB naming system.  c:
And yeah, there were a lot of older kids that used it!  Myself included as I played up until it closed.  XD


----------



## Albuns (Sep 30, 2015)

...I think the first username I ever had was Dragon Warriar(yes, it was misspelled) or something like that on Adventure Quest. Gosh, was I a cringe-worthy kid. xD


----------



## mintellect (Sep 30, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Yep, that's how it works.  I honestly don't remember how I came up with that name since I was so young, but I like it so I've just stuck with it.  And even though you didn't have complete control over your username, there were a lot of options.  I always liked the BAB naming system.  c:
> And yeah, there were a lot of older kids that used it!  Myself included as I played up until it closed.  XD



Have you gotten any notice of the new website they said they would open up? I haven't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sock said:


> I think it was brightblueberry333 on Club Penguin, but obviously it changed my name to P0893034848 or something like that xD



Why?


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

Bloobloop, on here and anywhere else >3<


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I made my first email address in 1998 or 1999.  And I have NO clue what it was.  There's one I remember that was my 2nd or 3rd address, but it has part of my real name in it, so not posting that.  

But I DO remember that sailormoon.com gave you the option to sign up and get an email address, and for a long while I am pretty sure mine was [realname]@sailormoon.com.  Hahaha


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 1, 2015)

Catgirl65 lol. I wanted catgirl69 because it looks like Pisces and my cousin wouldn't let me for some reason. Now that I'm older I understand why lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 1, 2015)

First website I truly remember joining was Ds-play.com back in 2005 and I was called TO@DUK


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

I definitely can't remember that.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 1, 2015)

Leikuikui on neopets when i was 6. ;D
Lei as part of my real name/my nickname for some people
And kuikui my dad helped me make it up.... Lol


----------



## boujee (Oct 1, 2015)

princesspoppop201

i got into imvu when i was like 11  and i swear i thought that name was the sht


----------



## doveling (Oct 2, 2015)

avokitty on gaia :v;;

i'm just thanking my younger self for not using numbers or 'xX'


----------



## Mango (Oct 3, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hey ure back



kinda


----------



## Damniel (Oct 3, 2015)

I have no clue, I don't remember! But i think it was for poptropica.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 4, 2015)

jooo76 for Poptropica.


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 4, 2015)

My first username was.... yoyo98. My fanpop account. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OHHHHH 420TH POST


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 4, 2015)

mine was on some website called stardoll (like the sims but worse) and it was pinkittykat19. why i chose that name? i either had been watching too much victorious or just had been really craving kitkats.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

i used to use @sean95

even tho my name is jacob


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 4, 2015)

I've always used 00jackan, jackan00, jachna or 00jachna



- - - Post Merge - - -

I sorta want to change my name to Jachna here tho. Or JackH or simply Jack


----------



## asuka (Oct 4, 2015)

oh gosh i dont even wanna say it...
miley101 on ACC in 2006.
i really liked hannah montana when i was 9 T_T
SHE WAS A GOODY TWO SHOES BACK THEN, OKAY.
i had no idea what she would become...;~;


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 4, 2015)

On Webkinz (my first ever website haha) I think it was maxbee I think? I don't know where that came from, it was just a random word I came up with. My first username on here was bulbasaur, hasn't changed much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

The usernames i had/have contain "Jetix"
-Jetix2009 (Gamefaqs)
-Jetix (Now in tbt)
-CNJETIX (i dont remember)
-Jet (Current mii name)
-jetixdd (2nd Club penguin account,banned)
-XXJETIXX (Old mii name)
-JetixXD (NNID)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Ehehe dont look


----------



## Rasha (Oct 4, 2015)

Jetix said:


> The usernames i had/have contain "Jetix"
> -Jetix2009 (Gamefaqs)
> -Jetix (Now in tbt)
> -CNJETIX (i dont remember)
> ...



you forgot one


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 4, 2015)

s + [my surname] + 06. It was for webkinz, and shockingly, I was six at the time.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 4, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> you forgot one



Line and kik names are same as tbt name

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> s + [my surname] + 06. It was for webkinz, and shockingly, I was six at the time.



*DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUN*

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> s + [my surname] + 06. It was for webkinz, and shockingly, I was six at the time.



*DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUN


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 5, 2015)

saltmonkey

oh xanga


----------



## Tianna (Mar 21, 2016)

tiannawoo

on Webkinz in 2006 lol. XD


----------



## Trundle (Mar 21, 2016)

On this forum I was MrMr in 2010.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

On here, MayorDragon.. yes I named my very first mayor 'dragon' so v fitting username lmao

first ever.. hmm probably 'thelittlemupp' on one of those hundeparken pages or "umpa21" on neopets


----------



## Jacob (Mar 21, 2016)

Jacob_lawall since 2008 or something


----------



## Trundle (Mar 21, 2016)

Trundle said:


> I was MrMr on TBT originally. My first RuneScape username was aiden.curtis and I kinda just flip flopped around until I got E765. I use Trundle, Trundler, and E765 usually now.



looks this this is an old thread and this post is more accurate I think


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

First user name was Mariofan69 and it was on youtube.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 21, 2016)

I think zorro1 on PKMN.NET or something!


----------



## radioloves (Mar 21, 2016)

My first ever username was called puffy melon on club penguin.com I played that game for a good year or so when I was about twelve or thirteen years old xD I wish I could have came up with a better name


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Borries - Club Penguin (name chosen by mother)
Jacker1768 - RuneScape (name chosen by cousin)

Lol, I wasn't creative enough to think of names for myself.

Just going to throw this out there since my Club Penguin account has been deleted for inactivity long ago... my password was my real-life name. Forename, surname, no spaces, no capitals. Top notch security!


----------



## N e s s (Mar 21, 2016)

I had the tounge twister username "TheAhPoCawdOh", because I was going off of Avocado...and...yeah.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol so on Webkins, I thought the username making thing was choosing the name of your pet, so my username was literally superdog2000. I don't even like dogs lmao

There's also Queensharp8, which I actually still use very rarely if everything else is taken. I only joined here last year, so I've stayed SarasaKat the whole time


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 21, 2016)

My first username was asyoucan because every name my little uncreative mind could think of was taken so I started typing as you can see all the names are taken. But of course it didn't count the spaces and I guess there was an 8 character limit so thats what got submitted and that's how my first username came to be.


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

The first thing that comes to mind is Puffs87 which was the name I had on Club Penguin. That probably wasn't my _first_ username, but I can't think of what would have been.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 21, 2016)

Over a decade ago my first username I created for YouTube was BigPlumpBelly. I never even logged into that account the second I made it so it probably doesn't exist. On Neopets my first official username was VampireFreakKe. That name stuck with me for years.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 21, 2016)

When I got started with the Internet back in the late '90s, my older sister already had an AOL account. She decided to create a screen name for me and teach me how to use AOL. I was anxious to get started and hadn't had time to come up with something, so I ended up being _____71075. (My first name goes before those numbers that AOL randomly chose.) Funny how I still remember it almost 20 years later. LOL. I only had the screen name for a couple of months before my sister deleted it because I was always hogging the Internet. That same day, I signed up for my _own_ AOL account and became _____8915 instead. I still use that e-mail address.

By the way, since this was during the days of dial-up, I thought I should mention that we had two phone lines at the house. That's how I was able to create an account that didn't interfere with _her_ connection.


----------



## inkling (Mar 21, 2016)

same i have now. i was a 90s kid but never had numbers in any of my names, ever. even on aim.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways sry misunderstood but what i said still stands..my first username was cryoffire


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

Can't remember my first username EVER buut my old club penguin username was [myname]panda123
I was a very original kid.


My first username on here? it was Jellonoes. It's eh.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 21, 2016)

I believe it was Cod444 on Neopets. And since Animal Crossing Community and now, it will forever be Paperboy012305. (Unless I come up with a username better than Paperboy012305) And both were made by my mother.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 21, 2016)

"tailsdollfan123". Please stab me.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 21, 2016)

My first username was for email. I can't remember exactly what it was but someone helped me make it. When my sis saw it she was like "no," and gave me a new username: hellokittieg93 or something like that. Was like 14 years ago


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 21, 2016)

Tenshi4504 on Gametalk


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 21, 2016)

On other sites and Bell Tree Forums: mlnintendo97
First username I ever created: xXLil MikeyXx


----------



## Sig (Mar 21, 2016)

haha my first site was webkinz and i went by marie001 (my middle name and my year of birth) but since then have killed that username


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

mikamis-luffer because I was obsessed with death note... oh and my first email was petewentzgirl09 because I was also obsessed.. oh boy. xD


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2016)

"ICHIGOTCHI_V6"
i was sooooooooooo cringe I lied a lot too


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

i think my first ever username is rokudosnsd? it was for a game. i dont think its cringy tho.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

my first username I can remember on a site was Seethers_Kid it was for Runescape, I always tried to not use any numbers in my usernames besides 666 because I was so edgy. I know I had neopets before that but can't remember what name I used, probably something stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



quietly-stuttered said:


> mikamis-luffer because I was obsessed with death note... oh and my first email was petewentzgirl09 because I was also obsessed.. oh boy. xD



my first email was billyschick21 because I was in love with Billy Martin from Good Charlotte. XD


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 22, 2016)

xXSayakawolfdemonXx on webkinz

-strangles myself-


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2016)

gabriellan on panfu... lmao my name wasn't even gabriella i just chose it. that was probably 2007. then i had plutten 1 on club penguin in 2007 or 2008. needless to say none of them stuck with me. the first username i had on a forum was bullen_1 on kpwebben. rip honestly that was such an awful nick but i themed some usernames on other sites to it and im still suffering from that. like, in 2011 i chose ilovebullar for my tfm username..... and my minecraft name is still bulllink. im dead inside


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

my first ever username was just my first and last name


----------



## Araie (Mar 22, 2016)

My first ever username was Lucario816. He is my favorite Pokemon, just combined with some random numbers.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2016)

My first ever username was mini_riedy on Neopets and then miniriedy everywhere else, which turned into Riedy.
But somehow my 12 y/o self decided to make a YouTube account called girliegirl10026 despite having an actual username at that time.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 22, 2016)

my first ever username was superstar2361 lol


----------



## cIementine (Mar 22, 2016)

it was for bearville, and it was 'chloebearrocks710'. my name isn't even chloe lmao. it was around when I also joined moshi monsters under 'iggycandyfloss13'


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2016)

My first ever name was Tiddeles, yes I know it's spelt wrong, because I was really young when I had club penguin XD


----------



## SoftFairie (Mar 22, 2016)

My first ever username was PurplePanda31

as for on here, this has been my only username c:


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 22, 2016)

Redlatios, like 12 years ago. I still use it


----------



## Crash (Mar 22, 2016)

i really have no idea what my first ever username was, but I'm sure it was something stupid. I used to make a bunch of different emails when I was a kid because I got bored of the usernames after while, and when aim was a thing I probably had like 500 screennames.
my first username here tho was dragonpox, which is an hp reference, but I changed it to crash after less than a month. for whatever reason i automatically assumed crash would already be taken. ;w;​


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

boorocks12345 on Animal Jam.


----------



## Yatogami (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine was your55

Young me was so foolish smh


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 23, 2016)

I've had a lot of usernames and I never stuck with one when I was a kid.

The first one I do remember was something like "wishes_love_and_kira" on neopets. Pretty sure my neopets page is still there lol.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 23, 2016)

When I first started using the Internet, my username was penelo. But it have now escalated to many different names like thezombiewolf and ****s like that HAHA


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 23, 2016)

When I was 10, I made an account on a Tamagotchi forum with my username being "pokemonboy10".

I used the name PokemonBoy on almost every site until last year, now I use the name Terabyte or RedTerabyte for everything.  

I signed up on TBT as PokemonBoy, but I bought a name change a couple days ago (3/21) after coming back to the site.


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

idk if this counts but the username / account name i made for toontown online in like 2004 was lilangle333 (yes, angle, i didn't know how to spell angel, i was in elementary and spelling wasn't my forte.) and to this day i still cringe thinking about it. when i was in 7th grade i made a youtube acc known as, brokenxxsilhouette (cringes) and shortly after that my main username for most sites was.. wait for it.. the worst of all... xXfersuremaybefersurenotXx

yeah, i would have beat the **** out of younger me if i could.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

The first one I can remember is Loola12345 for clubpenguin xD


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 23, 2016)

icewolf2000 first one i created on a wolf roleplay forum. xD


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2016)

taesaek said:


> idk if this counts but the username / account name i made for toontown online in like 2004 was lilangle333 (yes, angle, i didn't know how to spell angel, i was in elementary and spelling wasn't my forte.) and to this day i still cringe thinking about it. when i was in 7th grade i made a youtube acc known as, brokenxxsilhouette (cringes) and shortly after that my main username for most sites was.. wait for it.. the worst of all... xXfersuremaybefersurenotXx
> 
> yeah, i would have beat the **** out of younger me if i could.



The Medic Droid....oh my god....


----------



## Soigne (Mar 23, 2016)

Mine was "ipawdtouch" on a few websites.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 23, 2016)

littledanes93 

First ever email when we first got a computer in the house when I was like 9.


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 23, 2016)

I can remember one of the first forums I was ever on but I can't for the life of me remember the username I had on it. The forum doesn't exist anymore so I can't look it up. The first one I can remember using is Fang (sometimes with an array of numbers after ward), which was actually after the character from Dave the Barbarian.


----------



## jiny (Mar 23, 2016)

i remember my first ever username was lpslover419. lps stood for littlest pet shop (i loved them back in 2010-11). i made a video on my mom's computer showing off all my pet shops. even made an account on lpso (littlest pet shop online) with that username. i miss that website to death, it was my favorite website. the sound effects & music were always so happy


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 23, 2016)

My first ever username was for a neopets account: starry03210. I had a bunch of basic colored shoyrus with terrible names. D: I gave it to my friend years ago and I think she still maintains it, which is sweet of her.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

*war flashbacks to Webkinz*

.... dvastr.

My second one ever was DemiDemi101 for Howrse, which... isn't much of an improvement, if at all >B0


----------



## Lumira (Mar 23, 2016)

CamouflageSnow

my sister thought of it for me. my first online account ever was on webkinz, and my first webkin was a white rabbit, so basically it could camouflage into the snow.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 24, 2016)

I can't remember if it was killbillkitties or Pinkchii009.
But, I used Pinkchii009 from like 11-14 or something, so.
Used it on myotaku.com and deviantart back starting in like 2005 HA.


----------



## Alex518 (Mar 24, 2016)

well the first thing i ever signed up for on the internet was yahoo, and my email address had "puppyajr18" in it (i was obsessed with dogs at 7 yrs old, ajr is my initials, and 18 is my birth date) but as for an actual kind of username my webkinz username was laplaptaptap because my dad and i made up a game that was called that when i was younger


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> My first ever username was for a neopets account: starry03210. I had a bunch of basic colored shoyrus with terrible names. D: I gave it to my friend years ago and I think she still maintains it, which is sweet of her.



still better than some names I see today lmao! but i feel the bad names thing all i see are shoyru named radderg44__mybestfriend45 lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

My first ever username was for StarCraft back in 2001.

It was borrito, which was misspelled because I was like 7.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> My first ever username was for StarCraft back in 2001.
> 
> It was borrito, which was misspelled because I was like 7.



hahah holy horse fries.

i think i had one some chat site before like "softymelon_91" or something   wtf..


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I was 8 when I made my first username (I used to always play console games before I got into computer games). It was either Club Penguin or Webkinz :/
Club Penguin was Toge. So like before I made my account I wanted to name him Snowball but there was a sticky note that said "Don't use your real name" so I thought that meant I couldn't use the name I was originally gonna use for Toge so I made up a completely weird name, which is Toge. And that's how I got Toge. Later on when I got older I found out toge was a food XD

My webkinz one was 7chuck3 XD


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

layla[my last name]
both smooshed together in lowercase..
yep.
Oh wait no, my veeerrrryyy first username, on Moshi Monsters, was Epona, like after the horse in Zelda. I was 5


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 24, 2016)

Da Cloud. It was a random RuneScape username.


----------



## piske (Mar 24, 2016)

I honestly can't even remember...I would have made my first internet username about 18 years ago... ;A; i'm old but my first username here was P e o n y. I hated it! I was so happy when I had enough TBT to change it XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> hahah holy horse fries.
> 
> i think i had one some chat site before like "softymelon_91" or something   wtf..



softymelon is AMAZING...think I need to change my username LOL


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

pinelle said:


> I honestly can't even remember...I would have made my first internet username about 18 years ago... ;A; i'm old but my first username here was P e o n y. I hated it! I was so happy when I had enough TBT to change it XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Omg I wanna change my username to softymelon now
or something like that


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 25, 2016)

My first username and Internet alias was jayjay36. No idea where I came up with it, but I did.


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 25, 2016)

Uhhh I don't remember my first username prior to using "gazea9r" for when there had been an International version of the Korean Cyworld back in the late 2000s. The alias comes from two Japanese rock bands that I had been really into at the time, if you can guess which two, you're my kind of people LOL jk, I dislike all people hahaha jk again. Maybe.


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 25, 2016)

My dad made me a neopets account and he chose the name longloft121133.... 
so ya I made my accounts after that and i would alwasy choose silky_kitty or silky_kitten


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

XxsuicidalpoptartxX... Omg xX


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 26, 2016)

Tanooki! ^o^


----------



## ellarella (Mar 26, 2016)

veRSe, with that capitalization


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Mar 26, 2016)

This is my first one for this website. For other places I always made my username orangetabcat named after my childhood cat who was an orange tabby (rip little guy )


----------



## Diancie (Mar 27, 2016)

My first ever username was lilakrose. don't judge me I was 10.


----------



## Twix (Mar 27, 2016)

Pinkydude180. Let's not revisit that past.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 27, 2016)

I THINK it was WinterVeronica5 xD ... I had an obsession with the number five xD 
I still visit some of my old accounts sometimes and I cringe so much....


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 27, 2016)

Mine was Danielivison99 but my Facebook came before which was just my regular name.


----------



## Ami (Mar 27, 2016)

cherryblossom001 lel


----------



## Polly (Mar 27, 2016)

PollyPocketBabexox

Haha I rarely use that now xx


----------



## Holla (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure mine was gamegirl494 back on Webkinz lol. I had a username through my old elementary school but that was only for logging on the computers and school email. (It was composed of my last name followed by my first initial.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 27, 2016)

Mine was purplegmbd

it was on webkinz (god i loved that site)


----------



## Chocofruit (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't remember wether my first username was Blabi, which I used on Club Penguin. Or Boy2000666 which I used on RuneScape.


----------



## DemyxTime (Mar 27, 2016)

AzumungaDaioh1200, it was for a racing game called Tales Runner(?)
I was 8 at the time (or 9/10?)


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 27, 2016)

my current username is the only username i've had on this website, though i do want to change it one day. my first username ever though was probably my yahoo email. it had my last name in it so i don't want to say, but it consisted of the word cutie and the numbers 77 because i've always liked the number 7 lmao. also going to mention i was like...11.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

lars708, i never changed it. Unless i have to register for something and it is taken already, then i go with lars7088


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 29, 2016)

My first username was kooshy123456 lmao.  I wanted kooshy because I was obsessed with koosh balls as a kid xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 29, 2016)

Mine was imacspaniel because we had a cocker spaniel and we were creative kids


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't remember my first username but I can remember what website my first username was on: Neopets xD


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 29, 2016)

Midnight1413 on Neopets haha


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 29, 2016)

Webkinz emma123321


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 29, 2016)

Blondiexo said:


> Midnight1413 on Neopets haha



Oh you're 23 so you must remember the good old days of Neopets too? xD That site is shocking now.


----------



## Snas (Mar 30, 2016)

I think my very first username was angelinadraws
it was my first dA account and my most cringiest


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 30, 2016)

here - apollojusticeac 
any - dream


----------



## Squidward (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh wow, I think it was something like Sweet_sugar_girl on stardoll.


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 3, 2016)

mine was momiji345 i still use till this day


----------



## Radda (Apr 3, 2016)

mulan iii lol


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 3, 2016)

My first username was Tessie114. It didn't stick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bubblebeam said:


> Oh you're 23 so you must remember the good old days of Neopets too? xD That site is shocking now.



Omg Neopets! I wish I still remembered my username on there so I could visit my dying Neopets, bury them and hold a eulogy.


----------



## Dim (Apr 3, 2016)

Kane. Both this website and my first website I signed up with. It was originally named after one of, you favorite WWE wresters Kane. I kind of like the nickname though.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

'Pokemonlover25'. xD


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

'Pokemonlover25'. xD


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2016)

neester14
Still have it
Still deciding on what to change it to


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2016)

Either pineappleperson when my cousin introduced to to tanki online, or Star Fire on here.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

My username is Helloxcutiee for every site I go on.


----------



## Temari (Apr 3, 2016)

My very first username was caramel123 on club penguin loool.

My first username on here was MintSwift. My sister and I shared an account when we first got onto the forums (cause back then my mom would make us share computer time rip) but I eventually took over and she made a diff account lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 4, 2016)

Tom the Warrior was probably my first username anywhere that I can remember. USed to be my name here too.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 4, 2016)

oh lord, I think my first online interaction was freaking Neopets.... yes Neopets.... back when it like started
my username was waycoolguy.... and my sister helped me start it, but god dang was that pretentious lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think it was..

cinnamoroll_kawaii  PFFTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Roel (Apr 4, 2016)

My first username was roelsmoel, which translates to something like roelmouth. It rhymes in Dutch haha.


----------

